# My birds!



## kezza30 (Jan 14, 2012)

My oldest bird Peaches, a male canary regardless of his name he's 4 









I have 4 budgies, Hadley, Edward and Sookie..

























who where joined by Chilli before christmas, terrible pic from my ipod touch.









and my 2 cockatiels Luna (yellow) and Ginny (grey), they had their wings clipped but they've recently grown back through and love to fly around, I am keeping them like this now that they come to me when it's time to come to the cage without fuss or stress


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

nice little collection of birds they all look well cared for.


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Cute flock :001_tt1:

Does your canery sing? We used to have a male that sang all the time. Miss him


----------



## kezza30 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes and boy did it used to do my head in some days, mainly when I had music on and he had to try sing one volume louder, after 4 years i've learned to live with it


----------



## singh1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice birds really.
Looking cute.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Lovely looking birds I must admit a soft spot for birds with Peaches colouring..

Mind you this time last year I wouldnt have looked at any birds, the result of a bird phobic mum..
Since getting Basil Ive come to appreciate just how much personality each bird has..


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

nice collection of healthy looking birds


----------



## Falice (Apr 1, 2012)

aww they are all lovely


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, i have 17yrs old, White Faced 'teil, his name is Dax, he's a great companion and he loves to sit on my dogs back and get taken around the house. the two of them also walk beside each other, good buddies indeed. 
i have some pics in my profile if you care to take a look, your more than welcome.

we did have a Kakarikis, Small parrot, name Kira, which sadly passed away, we were her 2nd owners, and having lost her male companion was given to us, sadly missed i must say. breeder kept in touch with us and she had been in terrific health, was 2 yrs old and had laid 2 batches of eggs since being with us for 11 months. 
as we weren't breeding her, we took the eggs away straight away, as this was what breeder had recommended us to do.

our Dog is a Blue Lurcher, named Max. we are his 2nd owners and would never part with him, he's terrific. had taken him into old folks home that was near me, since knocked down, and the old folk loved him to bits, brightened their day up indeed. my friend's mother was residing in the home at the time, so when i took max to see her, the rest of the folk would want to join in on the visit and loved max to bits. Max's best friend, is a Springer Spaniel, named Rorie, he's also 7 years old but they have only been walking together for 1 year, can comforably let them off lead to walk and play, as you can see in my pic's.

anyway, i loved the pic's of all your pets. they look in fine fettle.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

fantastic pictures, fantastic birds


----------



## lovebird (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful picture. I know about a site that has got some wonderful pictures of birds. Click here  to see some wonderful pictures.


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

kezza30 said:


> Yes and boy did it used to do my head in some days


LOL, some bird lovers consider this to be "the sound of music".


----------



## yachoef (Mar 4, 2013)

Collections are very pretty so pretty.


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Good pics. Looks like the budgies are all males. My aunt had a canary and she had a whistle with water in it which really got him going when she blew it. I think he was trying to outdo it.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Really beautiful.


----------

